# Loving Seaside Oregon



## d vanmeter (Apr 25, 2016)

I recently moved to the Oregon and Washington coast, leaving the Midwest with a 2002 Lincoln LS. When I first got out here I tried to find an apartment that would fit my budget, being on a fixed income that was just not financially feasible nor was it really something I truly desired. Living in a car, wasn’t really possible either being that I have Epileptic seizures. So I leveled up by meeting with a lady on craigslist that was selling an 83 Tioga. I ran the crazy notion of a straight up trade. She was game and we made the switch. She definitely would have a much easier time selling a nice, newer vehicle than she would have gotten for the RV. She mentioned that she had a membership to a Thousand Trails RV campground.

After a few nights boon docking, going between rest areas and stealth urban camping, not knowing anything about the motor home that was just acquired: finding a place to park this 28ft beast became a main priority. While researching campgrounds in the area, the Thousand Trails campgrounds kept coming back with positive reviews plus finding it was a great deal being affordable. 

Impressed by the reviews, and what I found on their website, they were called and an appointment was made. Only intending on staying in the Pacific Northwest, the Zone Pass was perfect. 14 days on site, 7 days out and traveling between camps was ideal for me. 
Within the first month of I loved it so much, I wanted to stay at the campgrounds 365 without any time out of the parks, especially Seaside. I love being able to walk over to the indoor pool for a swim first thing in the morning or take a soak in the hot tub then relax in the sauna in the evening. Each Thousand Trails campground I have visited I have fell in love with. The Seaside Membership Specialist, Phil helped me with an upgrade to the Elite Membership. 21 day stay with Park to Park access, (no time out stay 365 in system). So I normally go between Seaside Oregon and Long Beach Washington, two beautiful spots along the sea. People pay thousands to rent places in these two towns. All at just a fraction of the price it is definitely the most affordable RV campgrounds I have found up and down the North west coast.

I highly recommend Thousand Trails to everyone the novice to the seasoned camper. Call Phil today at (217) 313-5482 or visit him at the Seaside Thousand Trails Oregon location.

Thank you, 
Donna

:vs_stars:


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Great sharing of your camping experience, I really feel enthusiastic for going such a lovely camping ground. Thanks for sharing


----------

